# How Do You Protect Yourself from Sick Pax



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality. 

How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot? 

Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Spray them with Lysol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lots of vitamin C and airborne.

Next time also have those Lysol wipes handy. Pax better be covering mouth and not touching any surface besides the door handle with their hand...

And still keep window down because fresh air is good.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Shuffle


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Getting sick is just one more thing that makes ride share driving risky.

I got really sick last year after super sick pax coughed non stop for 45 minutes. She was elderly so I couldn’t find it in my heart to end the ride early. I lost 1 1/2 weeks of work. I guess no good deed goes unpunished.

It’s not only the people showing signs of being sick that we have to worry about. People can be contagious and we would never know. 

I carry ozium and spray it often. I clean seats and door handles every few days with Lysol wipes. I use hand sanitizer often and try to refrain from touching my face. I’m thinking of carrying a surgical mask so if i have a noticeably sick pax I will wear it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lots of vitamin C and airborne.
> 
> Next time also have those Lysol wipes handy. Pax better be covering mouth and not touching any surface besides the door handle with their hand...
> 
> And still keep window down because fresh air is good.


Great advice. i keep Lysol wipes in my car. They've helped s lot with some smelly pax.

I never tried Airborne, but I love Emergen-e, and it tastes like Tang.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Flu shot and fully vaccinated.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> but I love Emergen-e,


This was what I was thinking of!!

Yeah, those wipes come in handy. I used to work in the ghetto (market and Hyde area) and so I would use those pretty often when dealing with the 1st and 15th of the months.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Spray the sick pax with Ozium ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't. Had 3 sick pax back to back last Monday.
Now I'm sick.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I definitely noticed I have gotten more colds since I started driving rideshare. I keep a couple little travel size bottles of hand sanitizer in my car that I frequently use during my shifts. I use the Lysol spray on my interior every couple of weeks.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Getting sick is just one more thing that makes ride share driving risky.
> 
> I got really sick last year after super sick pax coughed non stop for 45 minutes. She was elderly so I couldn't find it in my heart to end the ride early. I lost 1 1/2 weeks of work. I guess no good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> ...


I truly would wear a surgical mask during all rides if it wouldn't be offensive. They do it in Japan and those folks are some the most polite people.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I truly would wear a surgical mask during all rides if it wouldn't be offensive. They do it in Japan and those folks are some the most polite people.


I could just see a woman pax think the mask was a disguise and worried you'd abduct them. You know how some are already too nervous because of the negative press.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> I definitely noticed I have gotten more colds since I started driving rideshare. I keep a couple little travel size bottles of hand sanitizer in my car that I frequently use during my shifts. I use the Lysol spray on my interior every couple of weeks.


After every working day, I spray inside the car, allover the interior with peroxide and keep the windows closed. But that's just the last pax, not the next one and the next one. I think I'm gonna try surgical mask if I have to.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Turn off the air and crack the back windows open (sucks the air from front to back) and pray.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I could just see a woman pax think the mask was a disguise and worried you'd abduct them. You know how some are already too nervous because of the negative press.


But what other choices do we have? I wouldn't wear it during pickup and introduction but I may do it as soon as I hear the first sneeze or cough.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> But what other choices do we have? I wouldn't wear it during pickup and introduction but I may do it as soon as I hear the first sneeze or cough.


I get it. I just think some pax may have another reason to complain.

All you can do is build up your immunity. I only get sick about once a year. I've never had the flu shot.

https://www.everydayhealth.com/colu...n-simple-natural-ways-to-boost-immune-system/


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

By being as healthy as I can be. Getting all your shots as required. I'm a pin cushion as I travel a lot.

Opening windows for 2-3 min while driving and wiping down plastic and leather surface areas after.

It's a roll of the dice everyday. I hate pax @ the doctor.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

If you think of it, it's not much different than being in a crowded bus or a subway, a mall or a restaurant, or a hospital.

Vitamin C, herbal tea, chicken soup plus a few other home remedies help but no guarantees.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

SuperBot said:


> If you think of it, it's not much different than being in a crowded bus or a subway, a mall or a restaurant, or a hospital.
> 
> Vitamin C, herbal tea, chicken soup plus a few other home remedies help but no guarantees.


Exept on a bus or subway you could move if someone started coughing. It's also a much larger open area. Cars are small and we are left stewing in the germs.

You also don't risk losing your job if you are in a public area. We risk false allegations from disgruntled sick people if we ask them to leave the car.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I get it. I just think some pax may have another reason to complain.
> 
> All you can do is build up your immunity. I only get sick about once a year. I've never had the flu shot.
> 
> https://www.everydayhealth.com/colu...n-simple-natural-ways-to-boost-immune-system/


Thank you for the article. My wife is all about the natural ways to buildup the immune system and she is helping a lot with all kind of homemade teas and soups. And I have made it my habit to have one pack of emergenC every morning. I'm not a big fan of flu shots because I don't know what they are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Ozium
Ozium kills germs


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ozium
> Ozium kills germs


Thank you, I didn't know about benefits of Ozium, just looked it up. That might be one effective way of defending against jerms.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It's already been said, because it works. Lysol and vitamin C. I haven't been sick in the 4 months since I started rideshare driving. But it's also been summer. Let's see how the winter goes...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

At night after ubering
I flood a.c. air intake with ozium and run on high.
Then shut off filled with ozium.

Then i douse entire car heavily and seal while i sleep.

Did this every single end of shift.

Car Decontamination.

Then i spritz car in between rides.

Always run flow through air circulation.

Even do the trunk.
I handle a lot of bags.

Pets KNOW when their people are leaving.
They will lie on the bags. ( animal hairs)
Some will mark the bags with urine.

Monthly . . . take out carpeted floor mats and high pressure wash them. Until black ooze quits dripping out.
Then vaccum dry.
Then saturate with ozium.

Bourbon street
People are advised to dispose of shoes after a night on Bourbon street.
40 rides a night.



Dropking said:


> Turn off the air and crack the back windows open (sucks the air from front to back) and pray.


Leaving flow through ventilation on with a.c. or heat on high also pushes air to the back.

Spray it often.

( i smoke in my car. Shhhhh . . . !)

Its not Just for the germs.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I do nothing. I almost never get sick. 
I happen to add a touch of ozium every few rides.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Been driving from late spring til now. Haven't gotten sick once.

Do I have this to look forward to during winter months?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hand sanitizer, Clorox wipes and Lysol spray should be in your arsenal at all times. When I get gas, I wipe down handles and non-cloth parts of the back seat area. I spray Lysol and then finish pumping the gas. Hand sanitize often. This method seems to work well for me.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ozium
> Ozium kills germs


Do you the spray Ozium?



doyousensehumor said:


> I do nothing. I almost never get sick.
> I happen to add a touch of ozium every few rides.


Ozium seems to do wonder!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It's already been said, because it works. Lysol and vitamin C. I haven't been sick in the 4 months since I started rideshare driving. But it's also been summer. Let's see how the winter goes...


Lysol only works on hard surfaces, not cloth, and not the air.

Ozium works on everything.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Spray disinfectant.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Lysol only works on hard surfaces, not cloth, and not the air.
> 
> Ozium works on everything.


Didn't know that, I thought Lysol killed germs wherever it contacted them. Are there any good air sanitizers besides Ozium? I hate the artificial smell.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Didn't know that, I thought Lysol killed germs wherever it contacted them. Are there any good air sanitizers besides Ozium? I hate the artificial smell.


There may be, but they'll damage your car. Bleach comes to mind first, but that won't work on the air, and you have to let it air dry to work properly.

Ozium shouldn't be used while you're in the car. Step out, give a good spray, toss the can on the seat and shut the door. Go use a bathroom, get something to eat or drink, stretch your legs. Give it a good 10 minutes, then open up and air out.

It actually works too well to be inhaled completely safely. It can interfere with the delicate balance of flora and fauna in your nose, mouth, eyes, throat, and lungs. Spray and get away and let it work.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Didn't know that, I thought Lysol killed germs wherever it contacted them. Are there any good air sanitizers besides Ozium? I hate the artificial smell.


There is an orange scented one at Walgreens that's not too bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Didn't know that, I thought Lysol killed germs wherever it contacted them. Are there any good air sanitizers besides Ozium? I hate the artificial smell.


I use Ozium " New Car" scent.
I polish it with a Fabreze 'cover'.
Also use Renuzit air vent " New Car" scent.
And buffer with little trees .
I rub little trees on hands & shirt after smoking. Then pop an altoid mint.
Just opening the Altoid tin will release a flood of peppermint smell into car.

I Layer & blend the scents.

( Ozium is the " Heavyweight. It destroys odors and germs. Then i just have to mask the Ozium)
I field dress my car after a puker.
No one knows.

Also use the Fabreze baking soda and carbon activated air filter.
IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE
INSTANTLY.

i spend this amount of time, money, and effort on cabin air . . . because I smoke in my car.
And get away with it.
Not because i am a germophobe.

Where i drive
And the hours i drive
Stepping out to smoke
Can get you Killed !


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If somebody sneezes or coughs a lot, i will run with the windows down for a few minutes after. You can't prevent exposure to germs. But you will build immunities.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Never accept nonemergency medical hospital trips.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Depends how serious you want to get with your health mate? I wouldn't waste any money on face mask or surgical mask as they only last for about 2 hours.
You might want to invest in a full biochemical gas mask and suit that is military spec and designed for prolong use like the one below :roflmao:
You can buy a decontamination shower or better yet they are relatively easy to make. Washed daily for maximum effectiveness!









http://approvedgasmasks.com/premium-k1-kit.htm
The suit and gas mask plus gloves is going to reduce the chances of getting sick from riders now by 99.9%.
Unless you are looking for something a little more heavy duty? Like a full bio-hazard suit?









Something like this would be a level A protection.
Not sure what your rider might think in a level b or a suit when you drive them 
at least you have a peace of mind that you won't be catching any bugs they got.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Eating raw garlic or onions before the bedtime helps too if you feel like getting sick. Nasty smell, but it works. Natural antibiotics.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I truly would wear a surgical mask during all rides if it wouldn't be offensive. They do it in Japan and those folks are some the most polite people.


Get a happy face mask.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As I advised last year, once cold and flu season start no other choice than to wear this. It works!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Depends how serious you want to get with your health mate? I wouldn't waste any money on face mask or surgical mask as they only last for about 2 hours.
> You might want to invest in a full biochemical gas mask and suit that is military spec and designed for prolong use like the one below :roflmao:
> You can buy a decontamination shower or better yet they are relatively easy to make. Washed daily for maximum effectiveness!
> 
> ...


There is absolutely no substitute for good sense of humor. Lovely. ??



R3drang3r said:


> Get a happy face mask.
> View attachment 357581


This one is the best, thank you. ????



Seamus said:


> As I advised last year, once cold and flu season start no other choice than to wear this. It works!
> View attachment 357586


Simple but functional, nothing like a good laugh in the morning. Thank You ??


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I turn the air up and direct the vent into my face. Also, turn off the recirculate so fresh air from outside is coming in. Not a foolproof way but it blows airborne germs away from you and keeps a steady stream of air moving from the front of the car back to the trunk and out the rear vents.

This also works very well when someone has bad breath - keeps a steady stream of fresh air in your face and wisks away the beer/nacho breath from the pax. Which is why I figure it probably works well with germs.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I turn the air up and direct the vent into my face. Also, turn off the recirculate so fresh air from outside is coming in. Not a foolproof way but it blows airborne germs away from you and keeps a steady stream of air moving from the front of the car back to the trunk and out the rear vents.
> 
> This also works very well when someone has bad breath - keeps a steady stream of fresh air and wisks away the beer/nacho breath from the pax. Which is why I figure it probably works well with germs.


I think that was my mistake, I set my ac on recirculate air inside the car most of the time, big mistake. Great advice, thank you


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I keep the AC blowing at all times. Front and back of the SUV. Turn it to warm in the winter. But constantly moving air through. 

Picked a guy up from his job who was very sick. I gave him a puke bag and he puked the whole 45 minute ride home. I was worried, but I never got sick. 

Keep the air moving through your vehicle. .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This would be in my car (FOR ME ONLY), used at medical facilities and leaves hands feeling amazing, thats one way lol surprisingly cheap also! Handshakes..door handles..high fives, whatever


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Considering we are now ambulance service for the very ill we should get a health hazard stipend


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Lysol spray after EVERY pax
Eat garlic before bed
Neti pot


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Flu shot and wipe the touch points down with Disinfectant wipes


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> Getting sick is just one more thing that makes ride share driving risky.
> 
> I got really sick last year after super sick pax coughed non stop for 45 minutes. She was elderly so I couldn't find it in my heart to end the ride early. I lost 1 1/2 weeks of work. I guess no good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> ...


Ozium is toxic. Be careful not to breathe that


Red said:


> Eating raw garlic or onions before the bedtime helps too if you feel like getting sick. Nasty smell, but it works. Natural antibiotics.


eating raw ginger root will help. Eat too much and you start smelling like ginger.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Good tips so far. One other one not mentioned though it seems intuitive is: Don't touch your pax. I get at least one rider a shift who wants to shake my hand for whatever reason. I politely decline and explain I don't shake. Some actually get butthurt about it but who cares? I have disposable gloves for biohazard cleanups but if you are prone to getting sick, stock a few for regular backseat cleanups and wipe downs.

I kind of think getting sick at least once a year is almost inevitable, so it should be planned for as much as possible. People are just disgusting. I remember watching one clown at the gym years ago put his lips right ON the spout at the water fountain. Disgusting cads.



Invisible said:


> I could just see a woman pax think the mask was a disguise and worried you'd abduct them. You know how some are already too nervous because of the negative press.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

*Vitamins*

_*Summer Regimen *_
1000mg of Vitamin C
2 Multivitamins
500mg Krill Oil
500mg Maca - Keeps you sprung ?

*Fall / Winter Regimen*
6000mg Vitamin C
2 Multivitamins
500mg Krill Oil
500mg Maca - Keeps you sprung ?
10,000 IU of Vitamin D
50mg Zinc
760mg Echinacea

If I do feel something coming on I will Mega Dose Vitamin C at 12,000mg -15,000mg per day until I do not feel anything. You can get a huge bottle of these at Costco. Just look for 1000mg Kirkland Vitamin C Pills.

All year round I carry Antibac wipes and use them constantly on steering wheel, knobs, handles and hands after handling luggage handling.

If people are sneezing or coughing I try to hold my mouth shut and breathe through my nose. Once they exit windows all go down on road and freeway to blow out nasty air. It doesn't matter if it is 125 degrees or -50 degrees this is a must. Am actually thinking about getting a nose filter for this winter or have a mouth mask on standby if someone appears to be really sick. ?

Oh yeah also important. Wear gloves in the winter when driving. Especially ones you can wash easily.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Lysol spray after EVERY pax
> Eat garlic before bed
> Neti pot


I might wear masks like they do in Tokyo. I can't stand greasy people smell anyway


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Most of the pax sneeze as soon as after they got into the car. It is because of dust particles in the car.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Flu shot and fully vaccinated.


I have not had a Flu Shot or any shots in 27 years. I encourage you to check out the inserts of the shots before you get them.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> There may be, but they'll damage your car. Bleach comes to mind first, but that won't work on the air, and you have to let it air dry to work properly.
> 
> Ozium shouldn't be used while you're in the car. Step out, give a good spray, toss the can on the seat and shut the door. Go use a bathroom, get something to eat or drink, stretch your legs. Give it a good 10 minutes, then open up and air out.
> 
> It actually works too well to be inhaled completely safely. It can interfere with the delicate balance of flora and fauna in your nose, mouth, eyes, throat, and lungs. Spray and get away and let it work.


I never thought about the dangers of inhaling ozium. I actually lost my sense of smell this spring. I can only smell something if it's really strong. I wonder if it could have been caused by using ozium spray a few times a day?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never thought about the dangers of inhaling ozium. I actually lost my sense of smell this spring. I can only smell something if it's really strong. I wonder if it could have been caused by using ozium spray a few times a day?


I was gonna order Ozium spray but now second thought !!

A female family member (not a rideshare driver) had the same problem and went through very extensive and I assume expensive tests (maybe covered by her insurance.) She was told that it has to do with allergies and her immune system. I'm not saying this could be helpful to you but she was told not eat any spicy food, not smoke (any kind..lol) and bunch of other "Don'ts" None helped, but somehow after almost two years the smell senses are slowly coming back to her, not fully but gradually, she is in her mid 50s lives a healthy life with her family. I hope your sense of smell comes back soon.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Last week, I had 2 pax within an hour or less. First one was a mom and a kid who sneezed multiple times, I always have tissues and they used it. It was a 3-4 minutes ride. Little later, I got a fairly young female pax with total corporate attitude but polite. She sneezed and coughed most of the 12 minute ride. I cracked my window open upon which she said "no worries, it's an allergy I get it this time of the year." After small talks I dropped her off and found a safe place to park. I sprayed inside my car with hydrogen peroxide as much a could with windows and doors closed. Left the car parked and went for a 10 minutes walk, Unfortunately, it was too late and couple days later I was decommissioned with a nasty cold, mostly in my throat for 5 days. I'm not saying they gave it to me but we know the reality.
> 
> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?
> 
> Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.


Don't drive


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I was gonna order Ozium spray but now second thought !!
> 
> A female family member (not a rideshare driver) had the same problem and went through very extensive and I assume expensive tests (maybe covered by her insurance.) She was told that it has to do with allergies and her immune system. I'm not saying this could be helpful to you but she was told not eat any spicy food, not smoke (any mind..lol) and bunch of other "Don'ts" None helped, but somehow after almost two years the smell senses are slowly coming back to her, not fully but gradually, she is in her mid 50s lives a healthy life with her family. I hope your sense of smell comes back soon.


Thank you Tom. ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I truly would wear a surgical mask during all rides if it wouldn't be offensive. They do it in Japan and those folks are some the most polite people.


I have weak lungs and have to wear a mask quite often when driving. It has been no problem for passengers, but I never pull up to the curb with mask on. Always let them see your face first (especially in _your_ case if you happen to look anything like your avatar). Lee Marvin wore a mask in The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance and he was pretty frackin scary.

The disposable mask tech has evolved the past few years to where you can now get an N99 mask for not much $. N99 = blocks 99% of all particles.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PNKJ387/?tag=ubne0c-20
A big +1 for Lysol. Lots of other great suggestions too. For spraying the entire car there is a little known product called X-O. It is effective for killing pathogens and eliminating odors. Totally non-toxic. It's made from the extract of grapefruit seeds, the same extract that has rave reviews on Amazon for colds, flu, drinking water in Mexico, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002XJ150/?tag=ubne0c-20
And speaking of your sore throat as the first sign, GARGLE. Kill them at the front gates. Carry a small container of Listerine or Hydro Peroxide. When the pax exits gargle and spit. This may be the best countermeasure for the scenario you described.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have weak lungs and have to wear a mask quite often when driving. It has been no problem for passengers, but I never pull up to the curb with mask on. Always let them see your face first (especially in _your_ case if you happen to look anything like your avatar). Lee Marvin wore a mask in The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance and he was pretty frackin scary.
> 
> The disposable mask tech has evolved the past few years to where you can now get an N99 mask for not much $. N99 = blocks 99% of all particles.
> 
> ...


Great response with lots of useful and surely helpful tips. Hydrogen peroxide is being used in our household including rinsing my teeth on weekly or biweekly basis. I know about altering gene properties of HP but the benefits outweigh the unknown risks. I also spray inside my car with HP after a working day. Regarding throat treatment; my wife would hold glass of saltwater in my face every few hours and ask me (it wasn't really asking, more like do it or else..lol,) sometimes very salty but I had to do it and I did it. She would also make all kind of homemade teas, Echinacea and ginger were always present.

I don't know X-O but I certainly will look.into It. Many members here talk.about.benefits of Ozium which is new to me and it's on the list.

Regarding the surgical mask and my beloved actor Lee Marvin; I'm not and don't look that old but we probably share same impression; I have a "horseshoe" shaped moustache going all the way down to my chin level. I wear my black Sicilian (my heritage) cap most of the time, exactly same as in avatar. But no cigar. Soooo, yes, mask may not be the smartest option. But I usually give then the oxywhite smile reassuring them that I won't eat them alive. But almost all of them leave with a good impression, I'm not sure, is it due to my good services or is it because I didn't consumed them alive?? Lol


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

You'll find that the description of the X-O product says little about its disinfectant properties. Such claims can draw out the FDA thugs. Makers of expensive proprietary chemical based solutions don't like competition from natural products. I actually got turned on to X-O by my colonic therapist. She uses it to disinfect the table between patients.

Regarding the mask, I always ask if its ok to put it on. To a person pax have always given the thumbs up. And I can't imagine any pax protesting you putting it on if they start spewing germs out of their noses or mouths. ;>


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I take a teaspoon of Blackseed Oil as soon as I feel off. It really works even though it tastes like a peppery tar. I read about it when I was younger during a religious class. 

One day a few years ago I got a tooth infection that I didn’t have the money to fix and remembered blackseed oil. The infection swelled to the size of a golf ball and I didn’t want to go into debt by going to the ER. 

So I purchased some and took about 3-4 tablespoons a day along with making sure my mouth was spotless and soaking the infected area with clove oil (which is nasty) and it was gone in 3-4 days.

There has been some research showing how it is very effective against bacteria and viruses, and even against some cancers. I recommend you research it. I feel like it cuts my sick days in half. If I could afford to, I’d take a spoonful every day.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I take a teaspoon of Blackseed Oil as soon as I feel off. It really works even though it tastes like a peppery tar. I read about it when I was younger during a religious class.
> 
> One day a few years ago I got a tooth infection that I didn't have the money to fix and remembered blackseed oil. The infection swelled to the size of a golf ball and I didn't want to go into debt by going to the ER.
> 
> ...


I take your recommendation and research it. Actually I just did very briefly and Google gave me this:

"Black seed oil has antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties. Black seeds are also known as black caraway, black cumin, kalonji, and black onion seeds. ... Black seed oil contains thymoquinone, which is an antioxidant and anti-inflammatory compound that may also have tumor-reducing properties."

Thank you so much, I must admit, I didn't know anything about it. Great advice.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought a can of Lysol a few weeks ago but I've only remembered to use it once. My plan was to use it each night.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I take a teaspoon of Blackseed Oil as soon as I feel off. It really works even though it tastes like a peppery tar. I read about it when I was younger during a religious class.
> 
> One day a few years ago I got a tooth infection that I didn't have the money to fix and remembered blackseed oil. The infection swelled to the size of a golf ball and I didn't want to go into debt by going to the ER.
> 
> ...


I'm all about remedies deriving from nature


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I spray Lysol after each ride it freshens the car up, I also put all four windows down and turn the air on high to filter clean air in the cabin, oh about every 3-4 rides, 
Also use Lysol wipes occasionally , and I like the little hand santitizers, 

Up your Vitamin C in the winter, I get the lozenges and keep them in the car.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Flu shot and fully vaccinated.


What you mean? One sneeze by the pax and you gonna provide the vaccination service? If they refuse to you, you better show them the syringe on their face, "either this or 1 star rating".


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Anything you could do to try and "protect" yourself in your car is a total waste of time. And even if somehow you could make your car a sanitary location, the equivalent of a clean room, you still have to go out into the world. Do you ever go to super markets? Big box stores? Do you ever ride mass transit? Do you ever go through bus or train terminals or airports?


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Exept on a bus or subway you could move if someone started coughing. It's also a much larger open area. Cars are small and we are left stewing in the germs.
> 
> You also don't risk losing your job if you are in a public area. We risk false allegations from disgruntled sick people if we ask them to leave the car.


It's no different than an airplane flight. I always manage to come down with something when I fly. Can't say that I have ever been sick in the 1.5 years driving. Hand sanitizer and frequent blasts of Lysol is all I do.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Mace, spray them with mace.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

90Days2Perfection said:


> It's no different than an airplane flight. I always manage to come down with something when I fly. Can't say that I have ever been sick in the 1.5 years driving. Hand sanitizer and frequent blasts of Lysol is all I do.


Yeah, my dental hygienist claims that when she flies with her kids in tow she sends them to the potty to gargle with Listerine every once in a while. Claims it works.

BTW - has there ever been a thread here where members divulge how they picked their forum name and avatar?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

By constantly shuffling which reduces the amount of contact with your pax.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You'll find that the description of the X-O product says little about its disinfectant properties. Such claims can draw out the FDA thugs. Makers of expensive proprietary chemical based solutions don't like competition from natural products. I actually got turned on to X-O by my colonic therapist. She uses it to disinfect the table between patients.
> 
> Regarding the mask, I always ask if its ok to put it on. To a person pax have always given the thumbs up. And I can't imagine any pax protesting you putting it on if they start spewing germs out of their noses or mouths. ;>


Regarding weak lungs:
I just recalled you mentioned about your weak lungs. About 2.5 years ago, I underwent a 4-hr back/ spinal surgery. I was couple of days in hospital, they gave me an apparatus (VOLDYNE 5000) to blow-in the air from my lung to be measured and each time the nurse would write down the number on my chart. I had to do it for couple more weeks at home. Apparently, my body posture on surgery table and duration of surgery may have had some effects on my lungs which I really didn't feel. I followed their instructions using the breathing apparatus and I felt I'm breathing easier, maybe physiological imagination but i think it's worth checking. It's priced very reasonable below $10.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In fact I just got a hepatitis A and Flu shot today.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> In fact I just got a hepatitis A and Flu shot today.


I don't know anything about hepatitis shots but I'm researching the flu shot as im a bit hesitant about the flu shot.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lots of vitamin C and airborne.


Just pointing this out.. 
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=87937907


touberornottouber said:


> In fact I just got a hepatitis A and Flu shot today.


Have you had the Hep B vaccine? Usually more common..  And it's transmitted by bodily fluids, so hopefully you aren't swapping those with pax..



Tom Oldman said:


> I don't know anything about hepatitis shots but I'm researching the flu shot as im a bit hesitant about the flu shot.


Vitamins and supplements, mainly anecdotal evidence. Flu shots, constantly researched and generally effective (rarely, they're off on the strain). Just saying.

And no, the shot doesn't give you the flu. Some people are exposed to the flu prior to the shot, when it's already too late, and attribute it to the vaccine.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

One thing that you can do that hasn't been mentioned:

Get in shape and stay that way. Good physical conditioning, especially aerobic conditioning, makes a lot of difference.

And don't start with the "I can't" routine. I'm 66, and if I can run three miles, you can too. I'm not in the condition I'd like to be right now, but I'm working back up to it. Start slow and keep improving.

If you have "bad knees," start bike riding instead of running. Or spend the money for a good pair of running shoes, after youve reached the point where walking doesn't bring you much improvement.

No, it won't prevent you from catching a cold from your riders. But it'll make that cold much easier to live through.

Just do it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and something else. Be sure to change your car's cabin air filter - preferably with a higher quality.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

As flu season approaches I tend to start taking more vitamins, especially vitamin C. No matter what I do though, I get sick every November for the last 4 years now, it’s literally on schedule and I know it’s coming for me again

It’s more about touching these doors every time you walk into a gas station or the store, or of course at the gas pump as well...


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> One thing that you can do that hasn't been mentioned:
> 
> Get in shape and stay that way. Good physical conditioning, especially aerobic conditioning, makes a lot of difference.
> 
> ...


I'm a firm believer in workout and getting in shape. It truly helps your immune system and your overall health condition.

Fast paced walking used to be my daily routing, at least 40 minutes and another 30-40 minutes of weight lifting. Since my back surgery 2.5 years ago, I have been neglecting it but I'm slowly back to fast walking and hopefully soon getting back to my full schedule.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I've gotten sick a couple of time catching a cold from riders and not been able to work for 2-3 days at a time. Now, if a rider coughs or sneezes repeatedly, I open the windows half way. I also spray with Ozium several times during my shifts. Of course, don't forget to take zicam or something similar and to have enough sleep to keep body defenses high.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Btw, spraying peroxide will fade fabric and dry out leather.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Garlic and onions in just about everything I cook.

Oranges and grapes are nice snacks.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

Hope and pray that your coughing pax just has a cold or the flu. You have no idea how serious it can get. It should only take 6 months of antibiotics to fix this.?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Shuffle


Absolutely. I had a call to a walk-in clinic and I had immediate misgivings, but denying my instincts, on I drove. I arrived and a non-injured male walking to my car, I should have bolted. But... no! I casually asked him how he was feeling and he lied, saying "It's just food poisoning from food in the hotel minifridge." (Too much info, it's a lie). Anyway, within a couple of days I started having symptoms: swollen lymph nodes, no fever, but other flu indications. So I emailed my Kaiser doc, said what had happened, that I had been exposed to a person with the flu and she ordered anti-viral to be picked up at the pharmacy. It works like a charm. But long before that I (newbie) picked up a honking sick man at his place of work with "allergies" and ended up sick for days. The flu guy was just the icing on the cake, so ever since then, I would cancel walk-in clinics and hospitals. I am so grateful I no longer drive...

But advice for those of you who continue to drive, always, always keep your doors locked, crack your window. By verifying you have the right passenger you have the chance to evaluate not only their demeanor, but their health and cancel accordingly.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> How could we protect ourselves besides getting a flu shot?


In general, as naive as it may sound, maintaining good personal hygiene is the best prevention strategy. If a kid can wash hands frequently and refrain from rubbing the eyes or nose, so can you.

If you do really worry too much getting transmitted by your passengers, you may consider to take vitamin supplements. Vitamin C is a popular one and indeed most of its benefits demonstrated in pre-clinical studies also apply to humans. By contrast, the less-known Vitamin E, IMHO, is far more important than Vitamin C and here is why.

Most common cold cases are caused by viral infections (Influenza virus is one of the many others in the very long list). These viruses target primarily on the epithelial lining of the upper respiratory tract. More formally known as 'upper respiratory tract infection', common cold accounts for almost 90% of cases in the family medicine setting. Then you may ask what the heck is 'epithelial lining'?

The word 'epithelial' is an adjective form of the noun 'epithelium (singular) / epithelia (plural)'. The epithelium is the outermost layer of cells of the respiratory tract which serves as the first line of defence against infections. As with other cells, free radicals accumulate leading to oxidative stress as epithelial cells age; making them 'less fit' to form a physical barrier against viral infections. This is where Vitamin E kicks in. Vitamin E itself indeed is also an anti-oxidant which prevents the oxidation of biomolecules like proteins and lipids; thereby keeping the cells 'healthy' and hence delay senescence (aging) subsequently. Imagine if you (viruses) were going to capture a king (respiratory tract). If he was protected by impenetrable rooks (epithelium) and guarded by brave knights (CTLs, will be explained below), you need to take a huge toll to have him captured.

Intriguingly, Vitamin C is more related to the intensity of an immune response. Sick individuals manifest lower level of Vitamin C in their CTLs (cytotoxic T lymphocytes, a kind of infection-specific white blood cells). CTLs are actually the knights, warriors or whatever you want to call them, which will defend you at all cost. However, their potency is determined by the abundance of Vitamin C. In other words, people succumb to common cold because their Vitamin C levels are too low to support the activity of CTLs during an active infection.

In summary, Vitamin C and E work hand in hand. You need knights (C) and rooks (E) to protect you against infections. Taking these supplements has an even more more important implication in the usage of cigarettes; given that the carcinogens therein constantly compromises the epithelial health.

As for vaccination, I am not against it but do not take that as the ultimate protection. A given influenza vaccine will only be effective when the host (you) is infected with the highly similar / same virus(es) that the vaccine is targeted. The combination of viral components in a vaccine is designed by a group of experts (epidemiologists + virologists) based on statistics data and computational models. Like a weather forecast, this 'scientific prediction' is not 100% accurate. Nevertheless, better be safe than sorry, right?

Sorry for the lengthy post but this is what I think.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> In general, as naive as it may sound, maintaining good personal hygiene is the best prevention strategy. If a kid can wash hands frequently and refrain from rubbing the eyes or nose, so can you.
> 
> If you do really worry too much getting transmitted by your passengers, you may consider to take vitamin supplements. Vitamin C is a popular one and indeed most of its benefits demonstrated in pre-clinical studies also apply to humans. By contrast, the less-known Vitamin E, IMHO, is far more important than Vitamin C and here is why.
> 
> ...


Naive you said??? Seriously??
This is one of the most detailed and beneficial responses here with great medical references. There is great knowledge. it's a bit lengthy but I'm a fast reader. You're referring to several proven methods preventions, and again with valid medical references.

Thank you , great post well written , not naive.by any means. Lovely.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Your driver is here:










Honestly you could be exposed to all sorts of nasty stuff driving for Uber. Same as walking through the grocery store.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Eat well, exercise and drink lots of water. Get 7 hours of sleep in each 24 hour period. Haven’t had a flu shot in 20 years and haven’t had the flu. I rarely get sick.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I never get flu shots. I do not have a doctor nor medical insurance. But I do have a good immune system. I have only been sick once to the point where I could not drive in 3 years. I usually wash my hands after pumping gas and if a pax shakes my hands I make a mental note to find a bathroom to wash my hands as soon as possible. 

Gas pump handles are the #1 germiest surface most people encounter according to an article I once read. (Probably #2 to rideshare cars now though!)

I also never use recirculation on the air unless it is smokey outside 

I think I am immune to most bugs simply because I get exposed to a ton of germs all the time and I am healthy. Many good antibodies.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Good post:
Gas pump handles are the source of all kind of gems. I have always a pack plastic gloves and wear them when pumping gas, if no gloves handy, I take tissues holding the handle. This has been my practice for years, even before driving rideshare.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Two things I have done over past couple of years that have helped, immensely. 

1. No hand shakes with pax. Fist bumps ONLY.

2. Whenever I get the sneezing / sniffling in my ride, breathe only through my mouth. We catch airborne viruses through nasal passage. (harder than one thinks, however)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Have one in back passenger area, and one right next to me, as well.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I truly would wear a surgical mask during all rides if it wouldn't be offensive. They do it in Japan and those folks are some the most polite people.


One of the reasons masks are worn in Asia is to prevent spreading the illness that people are carrying with them. Source: I have been there and asked people I was with politely why they were wearing masks.



90Days2Perfection said:


> It's no different than an airplane flight. I always manage to come down with something when I fly. Can't say that I have ever been sick in the 1.5 years driving. Hand sanitizer and frequent blasts of Lysol is all I do.


Two factors in flying that contribute to illness: 1. Fatigue - not sleeping enough in anticipation for the travel or during the travel. 2. Dehydration - Be sure to drink more fluids because the plane dehydrates you.



Tom Oldman said:


> I'm a firm believer in workout and getting in shape. It truly helps your immune system and your overall health condition.
> 
> Fast paced walking used to be my daily routing, at least 40 minutes and another 30-40 minutes of weight lifting. Since my back surgery 2.5 years ago, I have been neglecting it but I'm slowly back to fast walking and hopefully soon getting back to my full schedule.


Walking is overlooked by too many people these days. It does amazing things for the body and the mind. Your regiment of 40 minutes of brisk walking is perfect.



VanGuy said:


> Garlic and onions in just about everything I cook.
> 
> Oranges and grapes are nice snacks.


Natures vitamins. I much prefer these over pills or concoctions. 


1.5xorbust said:


> Eat well, exercise and drink lots of water. Get 7 hours of sleep in each 24 hour period. Haven't had a flu shot in 20 years and haven't had the flu. I rarely get sick.


Exactly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RIchB_IV said:


> It's more about touching these doors every time you walk into a gas station or the store, or of course at the gas pump as well...


That's why washing your hands is helpful. Do it every time you use the restroom, and use soap every time. Or if there's not soap there, hand sanitizer works too. But it's tough on my hands, so I'd much rather use soap.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cassiopeia said:


> Two factors in flying that contribute to illness: 1. Fatigue - not sleeping enough in anticipation for the travel or during the travel. 2. Dehydration - Be sure to drink more fluids because the plane dehydrates you.


PLUS being in close quarters with several hundred people, any of whom may be sick, or just coming down with something they don't even know they're carrying yet. And with recirculated air.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thought I would share a story with you folks...

I had contracted an viral eye infection that apparently is from the Caribbean back in May. At first, I thought it was just pink eye, and wen to the doctor to get some eye drops. 4 days later, my eyes were so inflamed and blood red, that I could not even see, my doctor sent me to a specialist. He immediately knew what it was, and would not even come near me, as well as the other nurses aids in the room. I was told, that I am so contagious, that I could spread the virus just being in the room. I was immediately quarantined to my home for 2 weeks. No visitors, and no leaving. The virus was so imbedded into my corneas, that my vision has still not returned to normal, and I was told it can take up to a year.

Dr. asked me if had been traveling to the Caribbean recently, told him no but I was an Uber driver and just picked up people from the airport recently. Now, there is no way to know for sure, but there could have been somebody on the other side who was infected. Handled their suitcases, when they arrived here, and I handled their suitcases to place them in my vehicle. Could very well have contracted the disease that way.

Needless to say, I keep a bottle of hand sanitizer and wipes in the car now.

The disease is called: *Epidemic Keratoconjunctivitis*
https://eyewiki.aao.org/Epidemic_Keratoconjunctivitis


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> Thought I would share a story with you folks...
> 
> I had contracted an viral eye infection that apparently is from the Caribbean back in May. At first, I thought it was just pink eye, and wen to the doctor to get some eye drops. 4 days later, my eyes were so inflamed and blood red, that I could not even see, my doctor sent me to a specialist. He immediately knew what it was, and would not even come near me, as well as the other nurses aids in the room. I was told, that I am so contagious, that I could spread the virus just being in the room. I was immediately quarantined to my home for 2 weeks. No visitors, and no leaving. The virus was so imbedded into my corneas, that my vision has still not returned to normal, and I was told it can take up to a year.
> 
> ...


Yikes! Glad you're on the mend, Mattio!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Mattio41 said:


> Thought I would share a story with you folks...
> 
> I had contracted an viral eye infection that apparently is from the Caribbean back in May. At first, I thought it was just pink eye, and wen to the doctor to get some eye drops. 4 days later, my eyes were so inflamed and blood red, that I could not even see, my doctor sent me to a specialist. He immediately knew what it was, and would not even come near me, as well as the other nurses aids in the room. I was told, that I am so contagious, that I could spread the virus just being in the room. I was immediately quarantined to my home for 2 weeks. No visitors, and no leaving. The virus was so imbedded into my corneas, that my vision has still not returned to normal, and I was told it can take up to a year.
> 
> ...


Mattio, my fellow driver, I'm sorry you had to go through the lengthy and torturous time and you still have to wait a long time to go back to normal. That photo speaks for itself and shows your sufferings.

Thank you for sharing your very serious eye illness, I never knew about this eye infection and I'm sure many of us here got another reason to be more careful and pay closer attention to sanitation.

Unfortunately, we, the rideshare drivers are vulnerable and helplessly exposed to all kind of germs and diseases from all over the world for just a few miserable dollars. On top of that we are being mistreated by the self righteous and entitled passengers enjoying the under priced transportation and unappreciated hardship we have to endure.

I wish you speedy recovery, much faster than predicted.

I'm not a doctor and have no medical training but I learned from people with knowledge of herbal treatment that tea has great healing properties for eyes. It's mostly done in putting the regular black tea bag after soaked in hot water, taken out and after it's cooled down on the closed eye for 10 to 15 minutes. But please consult your doctor first.

Please keep us informed about your recovery. Be Well.


----------

